# Gros problème accès au réseau avec SOSH



## iouze (20 Novembre 2011)

Je viens de demander le transfert d'un abonnement Orange vers l'offre SOSH et depuis c'est la catastrophe !
Impossible d'accéder au réseau avec un Iphone 4 depuis 4 j ! (date de basculement vers SOSH) "réseau indisponible".
Je partage ici mon expérience afin de savoir si d'autres personnes sont dans le même cas et échanger nos points de vue.
Après plusieurs passages en agence Orange (avec changement de carte SIM) et échanges avec les services techniques de SOSH par téléphone ou par Chat, leurs explication sont plus que fumeuses.
Il y a un problème technique qui impacte 450 000 personnes, puis 700 000, etc.. et cela va être résolu dans 20 min, puis d'ici 2 heures, puis en fin de journée...
La meilleure étant le coup du "éteignez votre téléphone que je puisse vérifier votre ligne" puis un "Ok c'est bon ce sera rétabli dans 48h".
Ce qui m'inquiète n'est pas tant qu'ils aient un problème technique mais les réponses qui sont apportées et le flou total : 4j !!!!
Le pire étant que désormais mon numéro de tel est considéré comme inexistant, impossible de laisser un message sur le répondeur. Ce n'est donc pas (à priori) un problème de réseau (j'ai un autre abonnement chez Orange avec lequel je capte très bien du même endroit, avec le même téléphone), mais de gestion de leur BDD clients, et 4 jours pour rétablir tout ça ???
Bref je fais tout pour récupérer mon n° et oublier au plus vite SOSH.
Il me semble également que leur forum, "épure" au fur et à mesure les échanges sur le sujet, je soupçonne quelques membres "gentils clients" d'avancer en sous marin.
Bref, c'était mon coup de geule (après 4 jours quand même ;-) )


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Novembre 2011)

Ton problème ne semble pas récent ni isolé. Voir ici:
http://communaute.sosh.fr/t5/L-espace-Sosh/PROBLEME-RESEAU-SOSH/td-p/43351
Ou bien là:
http://communaute.sosh.fr/t5/La-fac...rsistant-dédommagement-sur-facture/td-p/44549
ou encore là:
http://communaute.sosh.fr/t5/L-espace-Sosh/probleme-réseau/td-p/13027
Et aussi ici:
http://communaute.sosh.fr/t5/L-espace-Sosh/Problème-utilisation-réseau-et-forfait-sosh/td-p/36147
Comme tu peux le constater (mais tu connais peut être déjà ces cas là) tu n'es pas le seul ! Bon courage !!


----------



## iouze (21 Novembre 2011)

Enfin, j'ai récupéré un accès normal au réseau après 5 jours !!
On va maintenant pouvoir savoir ce que vaut l'offre.


----------



## fantax (28 Janvier 2012)

iouze a dit:


> Enfin, j'ai récupéré un accès normal au réseau après 5 jours !!
> On va maintenant pouvoir savoir ce que vaut l'offre.



Et que vaut-elle? (Es-tu en zone urbaine?) Ça m'intéresse car je voudrais passer à un forfait sosh


----------



## bricbroc (6 Février 2012)

Pour l'instant tout va bien


----------

